# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Werbespots aus Thailand

## Enrico



----------


## Willi Wacker

...genau, gib ein bischen...tut garnicht weh...im Gegenteil

----------


## schiene

hier ein alter Werbeclip für Batterien



und etwas neuer.....

----------

